# pedal vs paddle



## mccoyfish

I thought I was sold on the Hobie mirage drive kayak. Then I came across a Jackson Big Rig. It looks awesome, I'm gonna have to try both out. My question is, how much will a paddle boat limit me vs a pedal boat. Thanks for the info..


----------



## Donnie24

Pedal,pedal,pedal. IMO, it's a lot more fum cause its hands free fishing since you don't have a paddle in your hand at about all times. So you send a lot more time with a rod in your hand.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

Honestly paddling in the gulf with a little chop all day trolling for kings sucks a lot! I haven't used a peddle kayak, but it seems better than a paddle kayak


----------



## Ptpainton

*Big Difference*

If you are drifting a river or never plan to go further than a half mile maybe a paddle boat would be ok. I have had both and can tell you that you will probably never regret getting a peddle boat. They are not cheap but the difference in your ability to fish more and work less are big!!


----------



## panhandleslim

What better, having arms or having no arms? It's a NO BRAINER!!


----------



## ragsfisher

then again u can do like me and put a 55lb trust trolling motor on the back.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I have a trident 13 paddle kayak and it's thin and fast. My buddy has a hobie pro angler, it's fat and heavy and has an entire garage worth of gear. His cruising speed is still faster than mine. The peddle 'yak is more efficient.


----------



## TheLooney1

You fish with your hands. Why would you want to be holding something while you are trying to fish....


----------



## Flyin&Fishin

I've paddled and pedaled in the gulf. I will probably never paddle out there again. My Pro Angler is pretty slow out there, but I can always make my legs keep working to get back to shore. I thought my arms were going to fall off when I was paddling. Problem is if you take a rest from paddling even for a short time, you can lose a lot of ground if going against the current.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin

Oh, and I can take everything but the kitchen sink in my PA. Not so with the one I was paddling with.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Its all fun until your pedal crap breaks four miles offshore and you have to paddle something not designed to be paddle. No thanks...... never again. 

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoyfish

Thanks for all the info, I guess I'm just gonna have to try em out. That Jackson Big rig looks pretty good though with all the extras you get out of the box!! I like the idea of pedaling though. I want to do some flyfishing from the yak also. Can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## Katartizo

You guys ever seen these? wavewalk.com
They look pretty different from everything else I have seen in kayaks. The prices are comparable to my Native Mariner. A little less than a brand new Mariner.


----------



## Chris V

I've been in both, inshore and off. Call me weird, but I'll never own a peddle boat. I'm not comfortable in the position you sit to peddle. I am not a fan of the weight, the higher tendency to flip in-and-out of the surf or the heavy price tag. I don't like things that can break on me and put me in a bind. Kayaking IMO is supposed to be simple and I like to be able to throw-and-go without a need for a trailer or even a cart (although much easier). I fish with guys in Hobies and natives and such and have never felt like they caught more fish than me because they were hands free. I've been out over 8 miles via paddling and have covered over 20 miles in a day. I was tired, but had I been in a heavier boat and by slim chance broke a peddle drive, I would've been in really bad shape.

There are advantages to both, you really just have to get out and try both styles and see what you prefer.


----------



## servo765

I would just get a set of fins and swim offshore and do some skishing- what if your paddle snaps on a paddle yak? Apologies for the hyperbole.

I suppose Mirage drive failure is a risk I am assuming with my Outback but the benefits outweigh the risk as far as I'm concerned, and you could always pick up a handheld VHF and a Mirage Drive spare parts kit to hedge your bets against that.

Try to _fish_ both- a paddle/pedal around the marina isn't going to tell the story. For me, it was three fishing trips in a row that were windy when I decided to ditch the Tarpon I was using. Keep in mind that once you get done buying fish finders, rod holders, one of everything Yak Attack makes, safety gear, PFDs, a good paddle, new reels to handle kayak usage, push poles, anchors, surf carts and so on, the extra 700 bucks you spent to pedal no longer doubles your price.

I am certain that I caught the same amount of fish in the Tarpon, but I more or less made up excuses to not go. Not so now. I like trolling between spots with a beer or sandwich in my hand. However, I got into kayak fishing because I couldn't afford a reliable boat, not because I love the sport of kayaking or whatever. Purists will have a far different viewpoint. I would attempt to figure out where you stand before you get burned on resale of a starter yak.


----------



## Katartizo

I live in Pace. It is approximately 5 miles to the river from my house. I will be glad to let you take my Native Mariner out and fish for a couple hours. I am out of commission for at least another 4-5 weeks, so you can use it anytime during that time without a conflict of me wanting to go out.
I will haul it and you to the river if needed, just so I get out of the house.
Joe


----------



## servo765

I live fairly close to the BW River as well. Let me know if you want to try out an Outback one of these weekends


----------



## spencer618

Yeah I dont think I will ever buy a peddle yak... not really needed for the fishing i do...if you have health issues and cant physically paddle a normal yak or if you only sight fish or bass fish I could see buying one.


----------



## johnf

Would love to have a Hobie for fishing in the big water, but where I do 90% of my fishing the stumps and rocks would be pretty rough on either drive system. If I fished the ocean more I would say Hobie all the way.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I fish fresh more than salt and have had peddle & paddle yaks - actually I have a Hobie Outback sot and an Ascend fs128t Paddle sot and a Old Town Dirigio paddle sit in. 
10% Enjoying the day/not fishing - Old Town
60% Fishing Bay/River/deeper water - Hobie
30% River or lake / bream fishing (tied or anchored) - Ascend 

So get ya three and youll be set....... geez I need to sell a yak or two


----------



## Roostertail

I'm not from the area but I paddle a Trident 13. Offshore my choice would be a hobie. Marsh probably my choice would be my Trident 13. The cons of the hobie is its much more expensive, heavier, more moving parts to tear up, and if your not careful a fish can wrap you up in the mirage drive and end the fight. You have to be careful in shallow water. The pros of the hobie is its very fast and hands free. (important pros)

The pros of my paddle yak is lightweight, less moving parts to tear up, much cheaper, higher weight rating, (than a comparable size hobie), more deck space in front of me to utilize, more storage in the hull, and you don't look like a goofball with your feet kicking around a foot higher than your butt, easy to launch and less to worry about in shallow water.

Just some of my biased opinions Lol. Food for thought.


----------



## TheLongshanks88

Ptpainton said:


> If you are drifting a river or never plan to go further than a half mile maybe a paddle boat would be ok. I have had both and can tell you that you will probably never regret getting a peddle boat. They are not cheap but the difference in your ability to fish more and work less are big!!


Half mile? Usually when we go we paddle about 5 miles. I guess it just depends on how bad you want to find the fish.


----------



## Katartizo

Roostertail said:


> more deck space in front of me to utilize, more storage in the hull, and you don't look like a goofball with your feet kicking around a foot higher than your butt, easy to launch and less to worry about in shallow water.
> 
> Just some of my biased opinions Lol. Food for thought.


Goofball? Now I have to get my wife or someone to take a picture while I am in the yak paddling, to see what I look like! If I look like a goofball, I may hay have a Native Mariner for sale. NOT!!!
At least the fish can't see me till they are in the boat!


----------



## Roostertail

Lol don't take the goofball part too seriously! Maybe some of it is a tiny bit of jealousy.


----------



## Katartizo

Roostertail said:


> Lol don't take the goofball part too seriously! Maybe some of it is a tiny bit of jealousy.


Oh, ok.
Years ago I was dying to get back on a motorcycle after kids were all gone from home. I only had about 1k it seems like. I bought the first thing I had the money for. It was a honda 500. I was so excited. I was riding it home and got a reflection of myself in a store front. 6'2 250lbs. I parked it when I got home and only rode at night until I sold it and got a bigger bike. I looked like a bug going down the road on that thing!


----------



## johnf

Ptpainton said:


> If you are drifting a river or never plan to go further than a half mile maybe a paddle boat would be ok. I have had both and can tell you that you will probably never regret getting a peddle boat. They are not cheap but the difference in your ability to fish more and work less are big!!


I've done 7 miles in a day without issues. That was in fresh water so not much in the way of current though. I've also done 3 miles up river, but the 3 miles back was pretty easy.


----------



## Try'n Hard

johnf said:


> I've done 7 miles in a day without issues. That was in fresh water so not much in the way of current though. I've also done 3 miles up river, but the 3 miles back was pretty easy.


Upriver is tough. Even in a hobie. And just as a side note a hobie is NOT hands free. Constant rudder adjustments are necessary especially if you are bass or crappie fishing along a bank. Pretty tough with a bait casting reel that you hold in your left hand. Still beats the heck out of paddling but not hands free!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish

I paddle because its the manly thing to do PLUS, i could get a very nice yak for less than half of what you'd pay for a PA, i've had boats that were cheaper than a PA. I don't think I've needed to "fish" while i was paddling, I go to where i want to fish, fish a little, then move around and fish some more, sometimes trolling in between. I have a Tarpon 160 and its pretty quick from spot to spot.


----------



## Stressless

mccoyfish said:


> I thought I was sold on the Hobie mirage drive kayak. Then I came across a Jackson Big Rig. It looks awesome, I'm gonna have to try both out. My question is, how much will a paddle boat limit me vs a pedal boat. Thanks for the info..


For kayaking paddle is the way to go. For Kayak fishing Peddle - that's why I have both.

Stressless


----------



## markbxr400

I have an Outback and a Revolution. I love the handsfree fishing afforded with a peddle kayak. I use these pretty heavily and have had zero problems with either yak. This pic taken as I'm peddling back to Weeks Bay after this fish dragged me about a mile into Mobile Bay.

Don't care if I look like a "goofball" or not - Fish in da boat!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

sure said:


> I paddle because its the manly thing to do PLUS, i could get a very nice yak for less than half of what you'd pay for a PA, i've had boats that were cheaper than a PA. I don't think I've needed to "fish" while i was paddling, I go to where i want to fish, fish a little, then move around and fish some more, sometimes trolling in between. I have a Tarpon 160 and its pretty quick from spot to spot.




-I agree...REAL men paddle NOT peddle lol...I actually saw a bumper sticker that said that in Virginia Beach.Looks a bit feminine too or kinda like a baby on it's back kicking it's legs out wanting the diaper to be changed.BUT,I do envy the peddlers when the fishing is good,they can get the fish quicker indeed.


----------



## Ptpainton

*Yea Yea*



Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> -I agree...REAL men paddle NOT peddle lol...I actually saw a bumper sticker that said that in Virginia Beach.Looks a bit feminine too or kinda like a baby on it's back kicking it's legs out wanting the diaper to be changed.BUT,I do envy the peddlers when the fishing is good,they can get the fish quicker indeed.


I said same thing till I got out of my Quest 13 and into my OB, man what a difference if your going off shore. I caught plenty of fish out of the Quest but when I got back from 6-8 hours on the gulf I was so whipped I could barely pull my boat up the beach. Try it you will like it. They tried to tell me but I wouldn't listen either. Now I'm a believer.:thumbup: Mirage Drive or bust!!


----------



## Brandonshobie

Pedal vs paddle to me is a preference on what people like. I have known people that all they wanted to do was paddle and they were really good at it with speed and distance because they were used to it and liked it. Some people just want to pedal which is nice for control with the rudder and hands free use plus if you have a problem with your back such as myself then peddling is the way to go.


----------



## Yaksquatch

Rent both and see which fits you better. I personally enjoy the arm workout I get from paddling and I've had a Tarpon 160, Ocean Kayak Trident 13, and now an Ocean Kayak Ultra 4.3 all of which are fast boats! Also, have you looked at any of the Native peddle drive yaks? I don't really like any of their hull shapes but the drive itself is really cool!

That said, I eventually plan to also own a Hobie when I can afford it. Trying to decide between the Revo or PA, hell may get both eventually! They've all got pros and cons just depends on what you want to do.

The one major concern you need to consider is that any peddle drive whether it's Hobie or Native is that it WILL break on you at some point. Just wait till the season get's going and you'll start seeing at least one breakage post on the forum per week! Just something extra to plan for if you go the peddle route.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Blake R.

One thing I can say without a doubt; when it comes to bottom fishing (snapper, etc.) the peddle boats are vastly superior. A standard yak is find the structure, check wind and current, set up a drift, repeat. Hobie/Propel drive; find structure, adjust rudder, peddle occasionally, fish. The hobie guys always killed me. I'm out there paddling my but off for a 5 minute drift, they're dropping down, getting a drink, pulling up snapper.


----------



## nathan70

Around bridges/above water tight structure I think paddle. As many have mentioned going offshore peddle of course. Right now I have a trident 13' but have used the outback and the revo. Which each have advantages and disadvantages. I will say this for some types of fishing like I do up here in Virgina during the cold months. Using mirror lures the hobie guys are able to keep the kayak moving while twitching the rod. I have to build up speed coast and twitch the rod. It doesn't work near as well. Just my opinion.


----------



## Whitewater

I have both. Each has there place. But, I will never buy another kayak, whose sole purpose is fishing, that does not have pedals.


----------



## Yakavelli

For the guys preaching about the mirage drive being a detriment due to more moving parts to break...

I broke a paddle once, on Wakulla River in my paddle yak. That friggin SUCKED! At least with the peddle yaks, you have a paddle to back up your primary means of propulsion. 

I've been quite impressed with the durability of the mirage drive. Only one (fixable) issue in 3 years on a Pro Angler...and it was due to hitting a stump. I can't remember the last time I rinsed it off after fishing.


----------



## Yakin_it_up

Katartizo said:


> You guys ever seen these? wavewalk.com
> They look pretty different from everything else I have seen in kayaks. The prices are comparable to my Native Mariner. A little less than a brand new Mariner.


You could never take on of those wavewalk offshore, they would be to much of a risk to get swamped. Plus it is a huge scam. they have company reps that troll forums and act like objective users to promote the product. I did some googling on it one day just for kicks and its pretty obvious what they are doing.


----------



## nathan70

The only advantage to the wavewalk ima would be bass or pan fishing. Maybe okay on the flats. It allows for a trolling motor or small outboard. As mentioned not durable, not worth the price. I would pay $400 for one to use in ponds.


----------



## superchua

*my two cents*

I know this is a pretty old topic, but I just got a revolution 13 in addition to my OK Trident 15. *I'm not quite sold on the Hobie yet. *I have over 5 years of kayak fishing experience in paddle kayaks, and I don't see the advantages yet. *The hands free aspect is nice, but as mentioned in an earlier post you still have to make rudder adjustments. *I took the Hobie out yesterday with some windy conditions and good swells and noticed that I had to keep my hand on the rudder the majority of the time as I made corrections for wind, swells, and current. *In my Trident, I would paddle and make adjustments with my feet. *The free hand with the Hobie could hold a rod, but in my Trident that rod would have been in a forward positioned rod holder anyways. *Bottom fishing I could hover over a spot in both kayaks. *In my Trident, I would either place the rod in a rod holder or laid out front with the rod end under my leg while I paddle to stay over a spot. *The Hobie seemed similar where I would peddle to stay over the spot, but I was able to hold the rod in my hand. *It's nice when fighting the fish since you can move around, but I can't imagine peddling while I'm fighting a big fish that bends a heavy rod halfway over since my feet are going to be planted in the kayak for balance. *Regardless if I paddle or peddle, at some point on a windy day I will need to stop if I need to handle a fish and there is no advantage. *On the other hand, if I need to work on some rigging or adjust my electronics seems like I can do that on the Hobie. *For surf launching and returning, I must say that I like the Trident much better

* * Comparing the two for bridge fishing, I'm undecided since I like the open space on my Trident and have my paddle already out when i pull behind a piling on the protected side. *I had to have the paddle out as well with the Hobie if I wanted to make any adjustments. *On the other hand, I was able to fish against the current & wind in the Hobie with the rod in my hand. *Drift fishing grass flats, *I like the Trident better as well: easier to stand in and open cockpit. *I think I might like the Hobie for fishing shorelines, but I'm use to fishing with a paddle on my lap in this scenario. *I think I echo what a lot of people have already said on this topic that paddling or peddling is a personal preference with some pros and cons for both, but the pros and cons are minimal I think since it is more dependent on how you rig your kayak to fish your style.

* * Here is my one last comment on price. *Comparing the two kayaks, the Hobie at $2k and the Trident at $1.1k, I think we need to remember to include the cost of the rudder and paddle. *The Hobie already comes with a rudder and average paddle. *Add those two costs for the Trident and that brings it up $300~$350. *If you get a high end carbon fiber paddle, you should add another $200 on top of that cost. *A Hobie with paddle, mirage drive, and rudder is $2k and a Trident with a rudder and high end carbon fiber paddle is $1.6k. *Now if you upgrade the seat and add another Scotty rod mount that comes standard on the Hobie then the price difference does not seem so much. *


----------



## GAjohn

While I do think Hobie is a little too proud of their products, I don't think I could go back to paddling. My first boat was a tarpon 160i which I loved. The thing was like a bullet through the water and was great for trolling. The one thing I didn't like was that I would get soaked with how low to the water it sits. I've since then sold it and picked up an outback. In a paddle yak, staying over a spot while the current's ripping and the wind's howling is a pain in the ass. With peddles, you can just angle into the wind and peddle every few seconds to stay in the same position. It's nice being handsfree as well. I can screw around on my phone, tie on a lure, or eat a snack while trolling along. 

As far as price, your mileage may vary. Buying used will save you some good money but this goes for any yak regardless of paddle or peddle. I saved close to 800 bucks buying a pristine condition 2010 outback that came with 2 RAM rod holders, RAM FF mount, hobie beach wheels, hobie paddle, sailing rudder, ST fins, and some other stuff. Granted it can take awhile to find a good deal, but I see steals pop up in the off months. If you're anything like me, you can expect your yak to turn into a floating money pit.


----------



## superchua

Yeah, I think another benefit of the Hobie is that they seem to hold there value pretty well. I guess quality kayaks in general seem to hold there value


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan

I'm a proud paddler. As long as my arms can do it I'll be trolling for kings in my Ride 135.


----------

